# Assessment in Progress- Queries



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello All,

My application is currently in "Assessment in Progress" after the CO requested for additional docs - PCC & Meds on 16-March(Please see my signature for complete timeline).
I am done with those and submitted the same on 28-March, health clearance also provided and also clicked "Information Provided"

While browsing through the threads, I could see the time to provide grant greatly varies after submission of PCC&Meds.

Few queries I would like to ask-

1. I would like to know the terminology "Request complete". In my IMMI account I could see only "Information provided" button greyed out with above status(i.e assessment in progress).
2. At this point in time, how do we know if the CO has started re looking into the file for the information submitted or not yet picked up by him?
3. Should I mail CO- Little close to a week since I submitted required information.
4. I could see for some people there are 2 COs. Any idea on how the application flows through - Just for information

Request for your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sriveha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My application is currently in "Assessment in Progress" after the CO requested for additional docs - PCC & Meds on 16-March(Please see my signature for complete timeline).
> I am done with those and submitted the same on 28-March, health clearance also provided and also clicked "Information Provided"
> ...


Answers below YOUR Qs


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you JP Mosa!

Where do we see the "Request complete" option? I just see only the current status as "Assessment in progress" and against each of the docs I uploaded(under attach documents), I find the status as "Received" with the date of upload.

Am I missing to note something? :confused2: Please let me know.


----------



## kathak (Feb 19, 2016)

sriveha said:


> Thank you JP Mosa!
> 
> Where do we see the "Request complete" option? I just see only the current status as "Assessment in progress" and against each of the docs I uploaded(under attach documents), I find the status as "Received" with the date of upload.
> 
> Am I missing to note something? :confused2: Please let me know.


Your application is perfectly alright......no worries!

Best of luck for your PR!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sriveha said:


> Thank you JP Mosa!
> 
> Where do we see the "Request complete" option? I just see only the current status as "Assessment in progress" and against each of the docs I uploaded(under attach documents), I find the status as "Received" with the date of upload.
> 
> Am I missing to note something? :confused2: Please let me know.


nothing is missing........

everything is fine with your app..............you see" RC" when CO updates......

no issuess......


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

kathak said:


> Your application is perfectly alright......no worries!
> 
> Best of luck for your PR!


Thanks Kathak! and wish you a good luck too


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

JP Mosa said:


> nothing is missing........
> 
> everything is fine with your app..............you see" RC" when CO updates......
> 
> no issuess......


Thank you JP Mosa!


----------



## ABCD1232 (Apr 7, 2016)

sriveha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My application is currently in "Assessment in Progress" after the CO requested for additional docs - PCC & Meds on 16-March(Please see my signature for complete timeline).
> I am done with those and submitted the same on 28-March, health clearance also provided and also clicked "Information Provided"
> ...


Hi,

Please let me know if you got a visa grant. In my case CO contacted me on 14th March for Form 80 and submitted the same on 17th March, 2016. After that the status is showing as Assessment in Progress. Please let me know your status.

Thanks


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

ABCD1232 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know if you got a visa grant. In my case CO contacted me on 14th March for Form 80 and submitted the same on 17th March, 2016. After that the status is showing as Assessment in Progress. Please let me know your status.
> 
> Thanks


Nope, no news yet. The status is still the same and I guess you should be in the queue before me since you had submitted the information on 17th March and I have submitted on 29th march. In the meantime, can you post your timeline with your ANZCO code for reference.

Thanks!


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

You got your grant?

Althaf.



sriveha said:


> Nope, no news yet. The status is still the same and I guess you should be in the queue before me since you had submitted the information on 17th March and I have submitted on 29th march. In the meantime, can you post your timeline with your ANZCO code for reference.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Assessment in Progress since October 2015...


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Last week called DIBP and asked regarding my application status and they said application is under routine process and no worries ..what does it mean routine process ?


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

danielm said:


> Last week called DIBP and asked regarding my application status and they said application is under routine process and no worries ..what does it mean routine process ?


Please update your signature. Looks like the trend these days is that there are 2 COs assigned to any application one after the other. After you have submitted the documents that has been requested by first co, more likely after a 30 day window, it will be relooked by another case officer. If it is satisfactory by the looks of it, I guess that's when the grant is received straightway. Atleast that's what has been happening for our frens here.


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

Subscribing......

Best luck buddies................


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

sriveha said:


> Please update your signature. Looks like the trend these days is that there are 2 COs assigned to any application one after the other. After you have submitted the documents that has been requested by first co, more likely after a 30 day window, it will be relooked by another case officer. If it is satisfactory by the looks of it, I guess that's when the grant is received straightway. Atleast that's what has been happening for our frens here.


Hi Sriveha,

Which CO has been assigned to you ? Brisbane or Adelade ?

Mine is brisbane and still the same status : Assessment in Progress.

Invite : 09-March-2016
Applied : 15-March-2016
First CO contact : 02-April-2016
Health & Form 80 : 06-April-2016
Grant : GOD Knows


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Mine is Adelaide..I hope the second co takes it forward faster..


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Can we share the position number of allocated CO ?
Mine is Brisbane 60026069.


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

Mine is Brisbane 60007184


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Sriveha,is it same co for u or it's different now ? When they requested documents and is it the status changed in Immi act or it same as assessment in progress ?


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

danielm said:


> Sriveha,is it same co for u or it's different now ? When they requested documents and is it the status changed in Immi act or it same as assessment in progress ?


After my second CO contact, it was "assessment in progress" with the Information provided button enabled. It did not change to information requested.
Once I provided the information, it remained the same.
No idea on this :confused2:


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Frens, any updates at your end..? My last contact was on 4-May and CO POS no:60000873
Complete details in my signature.


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi guys,
I applied for subclass 476 visa in feburary 2016 and case officer was assigned in april 2016. I was requested to submit addional documents, which I did, but I didnt hear from the case officer till now. The status in my immi account shows "assessment in progress". Few other friends of mine applied along with me got their visa granted. Why is my visa application still pending. Could anyone please help me why is the delay in my application. Also what are the rejection rate for subclass 476 visa. Thanks


----------

